# look at this



## Ben.M (Oct 30, 2007)

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/My-PRAYING-MANTIS-is...1QQcmdZViewItem

Who comes up with these things :lol:


----------



## Rick (Oct 30, 2007)

Yeah who thought this one up? Strange.


----------



## Andrew (Oct 30, 2007)

Lol, make one for us Republicans and I'll buy one. :lol:


----------



## Malnra (Oct 30, 2007)

Andrew said:


> Lol, make one for us Republicans and I'll buy one. :lol:


Agreed


----------



## joossa (Oct 31, 2007)

I like it!


----------



## OGIGA (Nov 1, 2007)

There's still time! Hurry and buy it! :lol:


----------

